# Shaft tip question help



## karlcole (Feb 9, 2017)

Quick question hopefully someone can help. I've just bought a shaft adapter for my m2 driver. Om receiving it I notice it says .335 rather than the .350 on my current shaft. Ive checked and it doesn't fit my m2 head but wondering if anyone can tell me what difference this makes and if it will effect anything? 

Thanks


----------



## hovis (Feb 9, 2017)

are you saying the adapter doesn't fit into the driver head? 
the adapter should fit into the driver head regardless of tip size as its only the internal that is a different diameter.   they can be a bit stiff so give it a jiggle and see if it will pop in. 

are you sure your current shaft is .350?   most are .335.   anyhow,  if your current shaft tip size is a 0.350 then you need to return the adapter and get the correct tip size.   dont let anyone talk you into shaping  the tip.   it can cause the shaft to snap at the tip.    i know people will say they've had theres shaped and its fine but i see alot of broken shafts and most are shaped


----------



## karlcole (Feb 9, 2017)

No mate it's gone son the head and I've screwed my m2 head into it just wondering what differences their are between the two sizes?


----------



## hovis (Feb 9, 2017)

its gone son the head? 


the only difference is the inside the adapter.  its smaller size than the one you already have.   are you buying a new shaft or sticking with the same one?.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry if this is obvious and not what you're asking.

The .350 and .335 refers to the diameter in inches of the shaft at the tip end. It won't make a blind bit of difference imo.


----------



## hovis (Feb 9, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Sorry if this is obvious and not what you're asking.

The .350 and .335 refers to the diameter in inches of the shaft at the tip end. It won't make a blind bit of difference imo.
		
Click to expand...

a 350 shaft wont fit into a 335 adapter.   a 335 shaft will fit into a 350 but you'd need to shim it


----------



## Region3 (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			a 350 shaft wont fit into a 335 adapter.   a 335 shaft will fit into a 350 but you'd need to shim it
		
Click to expand...

Yep, my fault for not reading the question properly. 

I thought the new adaptor already had a shaft in it, ie. just unscrew one and put the other in.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2017)

karlcole said:



			No mate it's gone son the head and I've screwed my m2 head into it just wondering what differences their are between the two sizes?
		
Click to expand...

Quite simply, a 0.350 shaft tip will not fit in a 0.335 bore adapter as the shaft is too big. Do not sand or shave the shaft to fit. 
If it was the other way round and you had a 0.335 shaft and a 0.350 adapter you could use a brass shim to "pack" it out. 
It it doesn't fit, send it back and get the correct one.


----------

